# Testing image posting



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)




----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

that worked.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)




----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

trying to time it.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

And I think I did there.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)




----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)




----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

That's a pretty crappy flag.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)




----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

what's going on over here?


----------



## Ozzie72 (Aug 9, 2008)

Royster said:


> That's a pretty crappy flag.


Not for a tribe full of robots. Somehow I think they'd latch on to OS X pretty quickly -- they wouldn't want to take the chance that they'd be on the verge of taking over the island and then get a BSOD.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)




----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Test


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)




----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

enough already!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

how are you guys doing this?


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

bryhamm said:


> how are you guys doing this?


By the use of the IMG tags.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/misc.php?do=bbcode#imgcode


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)




----------

